# Can cooker!



## MCW1984 (Apr 10, 2013)

Anybody have one or tried one? i want one because it sure seems like an easy way to whip up a feast and would be nice for camping, but 100 is a lot to pay for a cooking item imo without knowing how good it actually works. any feedback is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 10, 2013)

Thing works great and you can find them closer to 70 including shipping. You can load it up and feed 10 people no problem. Growing up when we had our family reunion out in wyoming we would have Cream can dinners to feed everyone. They would take the old metal cream cans and fill them full of potatos corn carrots sausage and cabbage and throw it on the fire to cook. This is pretty much how the Can cooker came about and its smaller so works good for a little group. I also saw they came out with a half size can cooker which I am looking into when its just the family eating. Its worth the money!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2013)

I wonder how it compares to a dutch oven?

http://cancooker.com/


----------



## DAWG FAN (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks like the same cooking concept as the Orion cooker and I have an Orion and it is awesome. Just put your meat on and fire it up and leave it. Meat falls apart everytime. I cooked a 17# turkey and when I went to lift it out it split down the middle. Very easy and always cooked to perfection.


----------



## MCW1984 (Apr 10, 2013)

I seen the jr size and thought about getting it but it would be nice to have the larger capacity of the large if needed,that brings me to my next question. say i get the big one but only want to cook enough for four peoole,will it work or does it have to have larger portions to cook correctly?


----------

